# مبروووك لينا كلنا



## Coptic Man (22 نوفمبر 2006)

*:yahoo: احنا بقينا 5000 عضو :yahoo: *

*وده يعتبر انجااااز كبير بالنسبة لان المنتدي ليه مدة بسيطة جداا علي الانترنت لاتتجاوز السن وبضعة اشهر قليلة*

*وايضا للظروف التي مر بها المنتدي فلقد كان بفترة من المفترات يقع لمدة شهور*

*ولكن نشكر الرب علي انه حققنا النجاح الكبير ده*

*وده بفضل المحبة الموجودة ورعاية الاخ my rock*

*وبحب اقدم تحية خاصة للاخ الغالي جدا my rock *

*علي تفانيه في الخدمة وتطويره الدائم للمنتدي*

*واقوله ربنا يديك علي قد محبتك يا روك باشا*

*لمن لا يعرف my rock هو شخصية عظيمة جدا وبجد ده مش مدح بس كل اللي اتعامل معاه بيقول كدا علي قلبه خدمة ربنا لاي شخص كان بغض النظر عن اي شئ*

*واشكر كل المشرفين الاحباء اللي بيساعدونا والاعضاء المشاركين *

*واقولهم شكرا ليكم واحد واحد*

*وبايدكم انتوا بنيتوا منتدي الكنيسة*

*الرب يبارككم*​


----------



## Michael (22 نوفمبر 2006)

*لووووووووووووووووووووووووووووولى

الف الف نهار ابيض علينا 

بسم الصليب كدة فى عين الى ما يقول بسم الصليب


عقبال كدة 10000 امين يارب*


----------



## My Rock (22 نوفمبر 2006)

بصراحة انا في الفترة الاخيرة انا مش منتبه للارقام الي في المنتدى بسبب انشغالي الكبير

لكن كل ما يصيرلي وقت لالقي نظرة, يمتلئ قلبي و فرحة و افتخار بثمار هذا العمل الي يواجه تحدي كبير من الشيطان...

و صدقني يا مينا النتاج هذا هو نتاج تعب المشرفين و محبتهم جميعا و تفاني و تواصل الاعضاء المباركين و تجدد الاعضاء كل يوم


ربنا يبارك هذا المنتدى للجميع و يجعله سبب بركة في حياة البقية

سلام و نعمة


----------



## ارووجة (22 نوفمبر 2006)

الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك  لاحلى منتدى
بجد المنتدى جميل اوي  عشان كده الاعضاء بتزيد
وباذن المسيح  تبقى تزيد اكتر واكترررررررر
والله يعطيك العافية اخي مي روك على المنتدى  الرائع ده
وكمان كوبتك وميرنا  ......والبائي كلكم
ربنا يبارككم


----------



## meme85 (22 نوفمبر 2006)

30: 30: 30: 30: 30: 30: 30: 
:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:
*100000000000000000 مبروك لينا كلنا وده خبر مفرح جدا
واتمنى لمنتدانا الجميل دوام التقدم والنجاح الدائم
 في سبيل نشر كلمة الله في جميع انحاء العالم . *


----------



## قلم حر (22 نوفمبر 2006)

مبروك لكل من يعمل من أجل نجاح المنتدى .
لا أقول سوى :
كافأكم رب المجد فردا فردا .


----------



## tina_tina (22 نوفمبر 2006)

:94:الاول نشكر ربنا على المجهود الرائع ده
 :36_15_15:وبهدى طبعا بعد ربنا روك ومينا الهدية البسيطة دى وبقولهم

:ab8:​ 
:ab8:​ 
:ab8:
:dance:​


----------



## girl_in_jesus (22 نوفمبر 2006)

*الــــــــــــــــــف مبرررررررررررررررررررررررررررووووووووووووووووووووووووك

لاحلى منتدى شوفته فى حياتى   بجد انا مبسوطه انهارده يوم حلو اوى

وربنا يعوض تعبك يا ماى روك بجد انت انسان هايل 

وانت كمان يا مينا ربنا يبارك حياتكم *


----------



## Twin (23 نوفمبر 2006)

*مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*

*مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك*
*مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك*
*مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك*

*والف مبروك كماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان*

*أنا فرحان جداً بجد*
*وعلي الأقل يكفيني شرف أني من ضمن ال 5000*
*:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: *
*ومبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك*
*مرة تاني للكل *​ 
*سلام*


----------



## artamisss (23 نوفمبر 2006)

مبيووووووووووووووووووووووك  عليكم  وعلينااااااااااا

:yahoo: :smil12: :yahoo: :smil12: :yahoo: :smil12: :yahoo: :smil12: :yahoo: :smil12: :yahoo:  الحمدلله  ربنا يزيد ويبارك ويثمر  تعبنا  بجد 
بس ياااااااااااااااااارب نشوف ال5الالاف دول كلهم بيشاركو


----------



## المعلم (23 نوفمبر 2006)

يجماعة الف مبروك فعلا علي نجاح المنتدي بتاعكم بس لو جينا نشيل المسلمين الي جيين يدافعو عن دينهم الباقي ممكن يعملو الف ولا الف ونص عدد كويس بجد وفي النهاية بغض النظر اني مسلم احب اقولكم ان النتدي جميل واحسن ما فية المنتدي الترفيهي في وجهة نظري


----------



## Coptic Man (23 نوفمبر 2006)

المعلم قال:


> يجماعة الف مبروك فعلا علي نجاح المنتدي بتاعكم بس لو جينا نشيل المسلمين الي جيين يدافعو عن دينهم الباقي ممكن يعملو الف ولا الف ونص عدد كويس بجد وفي النهاية بغض النظر اني مسلم احب اقولكم ان النتدي جميل واحسن ما فية المنتدي الترفيهي في وجهة نظري


 
*المسلمين اللي في المنتدي لا يتعدوا ال 700 باي حال من الاحوال*

*دي حسابات دقيقة نحن ادري بها وليس عضو *

*تحياتي ,,*


----------



## ميرنا (23 نوفمبر 2006)

*طب بامانه يا مينا لو قدامى كنت عضيتك طب قول اى حاجه مش كده دايما الاخيره *

*مبروك يا روك وعقبال المليون عضو *

*وتتجوز بلمره ونخلص منك قصدى نريحك طبعا *


----------



## ramyghobrial (23 نوفمبر 2006)

:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: الف الف الف مبروووووك ياجماعه :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: ​


----------



## My Rock (23 نوفمبر 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *طب بامانه يا مينا لو قدامى كنت عضيتك طب قول اى حاجه مش كده دايما الاخيره *
> 
> *مبروك يا روك وعقبال المليون عضو *
> 
> *وتتجوز بلمره ونخلص منك قصدى نريحك طبعا *


 
في حدا بيدعي على روك عيك دعاء انتقامي؟

ربنا يسامح...


----------



## Scofield (23 نوفمبر 2006)

ألـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــف مبروك للجميع
فعلا الموقع ده وبدون مبالغة من أفضل و أحسن المواقع
لأنى هنا تعرفت على أخوة كثيرين و عندما أتكلم معهم أحس انى أعرفهم من سنين طويلة
كحبيبى روك و مينا كوبتيك و فادى و أختى ميرنا و غيرهم الكثير بالفعل هذا الموقع يجمعنا كأسرة واحدة فى المسيح
ومجهودات روك و مينا و جميع الأدمينز و المشرفين و الأعضاء هى اللى بتخلى الموقع ده مهم جدا
وأهم من أى موقع آخر
ربنا يبارك الجميع و يبارك خدمتهم و حياتهم


----------



## Coptic Man (24 نوفمبر 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *طب بامانه يا مينا لو قدامى كنت عضيتك طب قول اى حاجه مش كده دايما الاخيره *
> 
> *مبروك يا روك وعقبال المليون عضو *
> 
> *وتتجوز بلمره ونخلص منك قصدى نريحك طبعا *


 
*نشكر الرب اني مش قدامك :new2:*


----------



## mrmr120 (24 نوفمبر 2006)

*الف الف الف مبروووووووك*
*وادى زغروطة*
*لولولولولوولولولولولولولولولى*
*ربنا يبارك كل الى فى المنتدى*​


----------



## mrmrlovejesus (13 ديسمبر 2006)

الف الف مبببببببببببببببببروووووووووووووووووووك على احلى منتدى و المنتدى عجبنى جدا جدا و حبيت اشارك فى و يارب تقبالونى اكون مشركة معاكم


----------



## merola (4 فبراير 2007)

بجججججججججججججججججججججججد وااااااااااااااااااااااااااو 
احلى خبر سمعتة فى حياتى 
عقبال ما يبقوا 1000000 عضوووووووووووووووووو
صلوا من اجلى


----------



## merola (4 فبراير 2007)

بجججججججججججججججججججججججد وااااااااااااااااااااااااااو 
احلى خبر سمعتة فى حياتى 
عقبال ما يبقوا 1000000 عضوووووووووووووووووو
صلوا من اجلى


----------



## ابن الفادي (4 فبراير 2007)

*تحيه كبيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييرة قوي لحبيبنا ماي روك 
وتحية كبببببييييييييييييييبببببرة لحبايبنا للمشرفين 
وتحية كبيييييييييييييييرة لحبايبنا الاعطاء 

طبعا دي اخبار عظيمة وتفرح وبما انه الخبر ده من 2006
فرحونا وقولولنا 5000 دول النهاردة 2007 وصلوا كام 
الفرحة الكبيرة بجد لما يوصلوا لرقم المليوووووووووون 
وده هيكون قريب جدا انشاء الله *


----------



## بنت الفادى (4 فبراير 2007)

مبروك  الف مبررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررروك علينا 
وعقبال يارب لما نكون 5000000 مش 5000 بس
ربنا يبارك حياتكم وتساعدو فى الخدمه
ربنا يعوضكم
ربنا يساعدك يا ماى روك انت ومينا ويقويك على الخدمه




​


----------



## mars666 (4 فبراير 2007)

مبروك للجميع 

ومبروك لي مي روك < ما احب اغير اللغه كل شويه >

واتمنى من الله ان يهدي الجميع 
وياخد اصحاب الالسن القدره كلهم في امن الجن مسيحين ومسلمين وغيرهم


----------



## Bino (5 فبراير 2007)

الحصاد كثير و لكن الفعله قليلون فاطلبوا من رب الحصاد أن يرسل فعله لحصاده
ألف مبرووك و ربنا يباركك يا أخى الحبيب My Rock و يا مينا و كل المشرفين و الأعضاء
ربنا يحمينا من كل سهام عدو الخير


----------



## candy shop (4 مارس 2007)

الف مبروك لينا وعقبال 50000 عضو وشكرا على مجهودك العظيم ربنا يبارك فى المنتدى ويحميه  ويبارك كل من فى المنتدى:yaka:


----------



## merola (5 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مبروووك لينا كلنا*

_*الف مليوووووووووووووووووووووووووون مبروووووووووووووك للمنتدى و عقبال ما يبقى 1000000 عضو و هوة الصراحة يستاهل *_​


----------



## emy (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مبروووك لينا كلنا*

_الف مليون مبروك لاحلى منتدى شفته على النت كله _
_فعلا كل اللى فيه اخوات بجد _
_الف مبروك يا ماى روك انت مينا بجد ربنا يباركوا على مجدهدكم الاكثر من رائعوعلى تعبكم الدائم لتقديم احسن ما يمكن لاجمل اعضاء_
_ويا رب فى زياده مستمره للمنتدى عقبال ميبقى 2 مليون واكتر بفضل مجهدكوا_
_امين_​


----------



## اغريغوريوس (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مبروووك لينا كلنا*

الــــــــــــــــــف مبرررررررررررررررررررررررررررووووووووووووووووووووو وووك


----------



## R0O0O0KY (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مبروووك لينا كلنا*

الف الف مبرووووك لمنتدااااااانا الغالى و ياااارب دايما فى زياااااااااااااااادة​


----------



## bnt elra3y (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مبروووك لينا كلنا*

*لولولوللولولولولولولىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى
يا الف نهار ابيض يا الف نهار مبروك 
بجد خبر جميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل
وميرسي لمجهوداتك يا ميناااااااااا
وكل الاعضاء طبعا 
وعقبال ما نقفل المليون *​


----------



## ramy saba (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مبروووك لينا كلنا*

فعلآ مبروك لينا النجاح ده كله باسم مجد الرب يباركم ويعوض تعبكم جميعآ


----------



## اوتا (31 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مبروووك لينا كلنا*

*الف مبروك ويارب دائما في تقدم*​


----------



## اوتا (31 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مبروووك لينا كلنا*

*وياريت تزورونا علي موقعنا للكشافة الكنيسة وعاوزة رايكم واقتراحتكم للانشطة للاطفال والشباب​*
http://sniperscout.yoo7.com/


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مبروووك لينا كلنا*

*الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف مليوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك لينا كلنا 
يارب ديما واحنا فى الزياده وفى محبه المسيح 
والف شكر ليك لكل من ساهم فى عمل الخير وكل من ساهم فى تقدم منتدانا 
وشكر خاص لماى رووووووووك وكوبتك مان ​*


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (31 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مبروووك لينا كلنا*

*مبروكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  باسم يسوع حيبقى عداد غير محدود 
وربنا يبارك فى المنتدى  وربنا يعلن كلمته فيه ويرجع الضيعن والخاطى يتوب ويتمجد اسم يسوع الاله الحى فيه 
والى لسه حيدخله المنتدى لسه فى مكان  لانى المنتدى هنا فعلا كنيسه لا يهم لغة و الله انته من اى بلد ولا ولا 
لانى كلنا اعضاء فى الجسيد الوحد 
ربنا يبارك فى كل المشرفين فى المنتدى  وكل الاعضاء ويارب يكون مناره للمسحيه وربنا يمد ايده ويبارك فيه اكثر واكثر 

فالان اعضاء كثيرة و لكن جسد واحد (1كو  12 :  20
هكذا نحن الكثيرين جسد واحد في المسيح و اعضاء بعضا لبعض كل واحد للاخر (رو  12 :  5

*​


----------



## †جــــــــو† (6 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: مبروووك لينا كلنا*

_مبرووووووووووووك علينا كلنا وعقبال ال1000000 عضو يا رب ​_


----------



## Meriamty (6 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: مبروووك لينا كلنا*

  





















​​​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: مبروووك لينا كلنا*

لولولولولولولولولولولىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى
الف مليون مبروك لينا وعلينا كلنا ويارب نبقى كل واحد عربى مشترك فية 
يارب


----------



## جيلان (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: مبروووك لينا كلنا*

*:yahoo::yahoo:الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك:yahoo::yahoo:
وعقبال ما نكمل المليوووووووووووون يا رب
واحلى سلام لماى روك على تعبه معانا
وكوبتك باشا على مجهوداته وكفاية اننا مطلعين عينه بس ههههههههههه
ربنا معاناااااااااااااا ويارب المنتدى يكبر كمان ونقفل المليون​*


----------

